# JVC KD-G830 Review



## evangelos K (Aug 27, 2005)

I bought the JVC KD-G830 to go in my Tundra. My 1st purchase though was a Clarion 575USB from cartronixplus. Unfortunately, the unit was DAMAGED; it would only respond to buttons on the remote. USB had noise (not sure if that was b/c of defective unit or "normal" as I have read in some reviews), and the highs were not just right.

Not feeling like waiting to get another unit from cartronixplus (which BTW will charge me a restocking fee although the unit was damaged), I said **** it and bought the JVC from Crutchfield. No comments here about thei service, everyone knows the are probably the best.

OK, some pics: 





































Straight to the point: I could not be ANY happier from a simple H.U. It works flawlessly and it is FAST. Menus are good, and as I said switching sources and USB access is way above average in terms of speed.

-More specific, and I will start w/ the BEST feature: *It plays WAV files loaded via USB* Plain awesome.

-The USB will support flash/jump drives/card readers and HDs (as opposed to the Clarion that supported only flash/jump drives) up to 10GB, but I "think" more than that will be no problem.

-The display is A+. Great *3 line* screen. You see time/track/clock/artist folder/album and title ALL in one screen. Nice "liquid" look and smooth scrolling (2 fonts to choose from).

-Unit has customized colors and switches to "negative" illumination when lights are turned on if you choose so.

-24bit DAC (box says "24bit DAC (BB)" so it MIGHT have a cheap BB chip.

-3 band EQ, 3 adjustable freq on each band.

-2.5V outs x2 + 1 4.5V sub

-ATT button

-Unit wll play random folder, random track within selected folder only and random track from all folders.

SQ is great. Given, the Tundra has a VERY basic setup w/ Boston Acoustics s60 midbass, vifa xt19 tweeters and a JL 2150 (the cheap line). No sub yet.

Now, given it was bought as a "plain" HU for easy of use, no plans of active setup, and USB feature, the "cons" are subjective:

-No HP/LP filters whatsoever EXCEPT for the sub out

-No pause button (WTF?)

-Kinda basic list of folders (jamming 6 folder at a time in the screen, using buttons to navigate as opossed to vertical list and scrolling w/ the knob)


That's it. I am very happy w/ it, although I paid almost retail price from Crutchfield. The WAV support alone is worth it.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Not bad at all, I love it that people are trying new things, hopefully my experience with the clarion 775usb will be more positive. I dont know why its so hard to put active crossovers in affordable decks i mean its just a chip right? Thats the best looking jvc head unit since the silver digifine units from a few years back


----------



## VegasMike702 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice . I'm in the market for a new tuner . I'll consider this


----------

